# Competition - Market MHF :)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

In an attempt to brainstorm i have 5 pairs of free day visitor admission tickets to the new Spring Fair show at Newark to giveaway for the 5 winners I select.

I need ideas for the MHF Flyers that will be handed out at shows to entice new members to join (and subscribe) to MHF.

Please post your ideas in this thread.

Competition closes Feb 5th 2007.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Motor Home Facts - The Biggest & Best - 13895 members cant be wrong

Dave

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhomefacts*_ The UK's leading motorhome website_

*Motorhomefacts* _The No. 1 Motorhome information site_

Call in and see us on Stand No. ** www. motorhomefacts.com


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome Facts.......More than just a website...........

Motorhome facts....The Facts........
.....it's simply....the best..........


----------



## 102425 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, I know it may be controversial but what about

The Best Motorhome Web Site is Now FREE to subscribe come and join us at www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Try the rest first then you will know why we are the best online Motorhoming Community.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

WWW.MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM
FACT 1. FREE TECHNICAL ADVICE
FACT 2...fREE TRAVEL ADVICE
FACT 3..MASSIVE DISCOUNTS ON GEAR
FACT 4..FIRST 3 MONTHS FREE TRiAL QUOTING NUMBER ON THIS FLYER
FACT 5..YOU CANNOT AFFORD NOT TO JOIN (Maybe not this line)

(Big flyer this is  )


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

OWN A MOTORHOME...WANT THE FACTS
JOIN MOTORHOME FACTS


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Puss dear you missed the best Rallies and Meets out lol



Jacquie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Puss dear you missed the best Rallies and Meets out lol
> 
> Jacquie


...and the pix, and sales and reviews but Nukes wants a flyer not an encyclopedia.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Nuke in my time in business in UK I spent millions on advertising with appropriate payback and always it was arranged so no word could ever be thought of as negative, words to use are "Certain" "Definate" etc, as these are decisive positive words, this site is most definately the best one so you wont be telling any lies ,for example

Probably the busiest Motorhoming forum in Europe ,*Certainly* the best one, so log in *now *for *free*
www.motorhomefacts.com

PS and keep the words down people are lazy and don't read long adverts in flyers but make sure the best font is used and its not against a background that is making it hard to read


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Feeling Lost Motorhoming? 
For Help and Advice Come to MotorHome Facts it's Free
www.motorhomefacts.com 
It's Addictive.

Vince


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Flyer*

Greetings,

Ows about someting along these lines then?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

My effort:

Gerald


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

"For Motorhomers by Motorhomers"

Aaronsdad


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

How about this for a three part flyer, A4 print, cut it into three piecess, eco-friendly too, make the most of your paper. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

How about...

If you don't pay up the £10 and join, we'll let down your tyres. 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

How about something like this (click to view full size) and I'm sure the 14000 members bit will be true by then


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

M otorhome Facts
O ne months free trial
T echnical advice
O ne stop
R V's
H elpful
O rganised Meets/Rallies
M otorhomes
E xperienced Members

F riendly
A dvice
C ompetitions
T ravel
S  pecifications

All this and much more,
Discounts, downloads, Accessories, 
Visit: motorhome facts.com


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

My efforts:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Or:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My effort, can't do fancy graphics tho...

*Own a Motorhome? Then log onto MHFacts...*

Log Onto Loads of friendly chat
Log Onto Loads of useful information
Log Onto Loads of useful discounts
Log Onto Loads of informal meets and rallies

Log Onto MHFacts the onestop portal for all your Motorhoming needs.

*Just £10 per year - MHFacts for VFMoney*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flyers*

Hi

I am hopeless at this, but maybe a print out of Pussers maiden voyage should entice a few thousand to join in!

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Flyers*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am hopeless at this, but maybe a print out of Pussers maiden voyage should entice a few thousand to join in!
> 
> Russell


You're very kind Russell. Not sure it would work though.  May think it would be www.motorhome_asylum.com


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pussers stories*

Hi Pusser

I have read your story many times and still laugh at it - particularly the 13 kiloer person at the tunnel. The guy who checked our van said the same thing "thirteen kiloer, ah two of them, 24 kilos then".

We digress.

Could you have the internet conected at the show Dave and show 'em what they're missing?

Russell


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

......on a giant Plasma screen :wink:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

MOTORHOME FACTS
MOTORHOME FACTS
MOTORHOME FACTS
FACTS
FACTS 
FACTS 
FACTS

(The idea is to have the words decreasing in size, preferably central in an inverted V , AD INFINITUM but damned if I can do it) Give is a spanner


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Could you have the internet conected at the show Dave and show 'em what they're missing?


I have got a copy of the whole site mirrored from a few days ago and a webserver / database running on my laptop and this will be connected up to a mid size screen and i hope to use this to illustrate the site in all its glory without any outside variables messing it up like internet speed /access etc. I think it will be a good marketing tool especially if we ask them to think of a question or subject related to motorhomes and then search for it to show the depth of posts (184,000) that are on MHF


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Why don't we put "now watched by most Motor Home dealers" 


Steve F :lol:


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Okay Nuke, have this.


I connected my laptop to my telly and browsed MHF for a few minutes.
So you can now put 'as seen on TV' on any promotional literature  

Bryan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> Okay Nuke, have this.
> 
> I connected my laptop to my telly and browsed MHF for a few minutes.
> So you can now put 'as seen on TV' on any promotional literature
> ...


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

?

Got a motorhome question?????

One of our 14000 members will certainly have the right answer and promptly too.

Beat that if you can for £10 a year


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*seen on TV*

Greetings,



> So you can now put 'as seen on TV' on any promotional literature


LOL, yep, I suppose you could say you saw it on TV Bryan.

You could also put an advert in the paper and you say "as seen in the national press"

What else can we think of?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> You could also put an advert in the paper and you say "as seen in the national press"


 The site has been mentioned in the Motorhome publications, perhaps worthy of an entry on the flyer


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have stuck a MHF sticker in my Dads Bible in the Gospel according to St. Luke. So here's another thing we can quote. MotorhomesFacts can be seen in the New Testament. 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I have stuck a MHF sticker in my Dads Bible in the Gospel according to St. Luke.


Shouldn't it be the Gospel according to St. Nuke? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

You can see it on the 
www
so it is seen WORLDWIDE :wink: 


so www, press, bible, television, is it on the radio? Have I missed any?


Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> You can see it on the
> www
> so it is seen WORLDWIDE :wink:
> 
> ...


Newsnight with Jeremy Paxman. 8)


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Nuke,

Offer them free membership for 1st year if they subscibe at show.

Saves them a tenner but does not cost you that (they may not have joined otherwise) and you may get sales from it, membership renewals and the community benefits from increased membership.

Bryan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok keep em coming, what about a tagline for tshirts, i.e. a single short one liner that sums up the site


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*one liners*

Greetings,

What about something on these lines Nuke?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK Here's a couple then:-

Motor Home Facts..._Its all you need and more_

_Get out in front with_.............Motor Home Facts

_Get away with confidence with_............Motor Home Facts

Just for starters


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*A pennyworth*

For factual info, opinion, discounts and fun, you need MHF.

Or:

WWW.Motorhomingfacts.com

Home from home for the Motor Home person.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

For T shirts.

"MotorhomeFacts covers everything, including both breasts." 8)


----------

